
We need more data centers in Africa - iafrikan
http://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/we-need-more-data-centers-196682
======
julius_set
You need a lot of stuff in Africa before data centers become a priority...

~~~
iafrikan
That is true

------
ggm
Better to run long line fibre optics than consume scarce power. When cheap
reliable power and aircon is ubiquitous O hospitals and morgues and pharmacies
it's time to have a local DC

------
coinshakedown
Need stable electricity in most of the countries

~~~
luckylion
And infrastructure in general. And for that: governmental stability and
continuity. Nobody wants to invest into building infrastructure when they
can't be reasonably sure that they can still work there in five years.

